# Hyatt Reservation Affidavit



## dagger1 (Aug 15, 2017)

I have searched for info on this subject, but found nothing, sorry if I am asking an already answered question.  Hyatt offers a "Reservation Affidavit" for a one time payment of $32 which will allow us to designate each of our four children (have to be over 18) as "joint members."  They will then be able to reserve, check in, etc. to our various weeks without paying a "guest" fee.  Has anyone been through this process?  My question is (probably should just call Hyatt}:  Do I have to fill out a separate Affidavit for each week at each resort (paying $32 per child per week per resort, currently four separate weeks/units), or can I plug in all weeks/resorts on one Affidavit (one $32 fee for our entire member number)?  I am thinking about plugging in all of our weeks/units onto one Affidavit and trying to get by with just one $32 payment for each of our children.  I.E., a total of $128 ($32 x 4 children), rather than $512 ($32 x 4 children x four weeks/units.)


----------



## DAman (Aug 15, 2017)

dagger1 said:


> I have searched for info on this subject, but found nothing, sorry if I am asking an already answered question.  Hyatt offers a "Reservation Affidavit" for a one time payment of $32 which will allow us to designate each of our four children (have to be over 18) as "joint members."  They will then be able to reserve, check in, etc. to our various weeks without paying a "guest" fee.  Has anyone been through this process?  My question is (probably should just call Hyatt}:  Do I have to fill out a separate Affidavit for each week at each resort (paying $32 per child per week per resort, currently four separate weeks/units), or can I plug in all weeks/resorts on one Affidavit (one $32 fee for our entire member number)?  I am thinking about plugging in all of our weeks/units onto one Affidavit and trying to get by with just one $32 payment for each of our children.  I.E., a total of $128 ($32 x 4 children), rather than $512 ($32 x 4 children x four weeks/units.)



I looked through the rules and couldn't find anything about this.  There are no references in the rules at all.  At least that I could locate.

Where did you hear about this?  This is interesting since I have one child 21 and another almost 18.  Keep us posted as to what you determine.  I am always looking to better understand the Hyatt rules.


----------



## Tucsonadventurer (Aug 15, 2017)

There is a separate form for each person as they each have to sign their own form
 Each one had a fee . We called Hyatt and they walked us through it
 I think you can only pick 3 people.


----------



## bdh (Aug 15, 2017)

The form does exist.  It does cost $32 to get an individual added as a "joint member" to your account - but you'll never have to pay for a guest certificate again. If all your HRC units are recorded in the same name/s, you can co-mingle the points from all owned weeks - the joint member has the same access as you to make/change/cancel reservations in your account.


----------



## DAman (Aug 15, 2017)

bdh said:


> The form does exist.  It does cost $32 to get an individual added as a "joint member" to your account - but you'll never have to pay for a guest certificate again. If all your HRC units are recorded in the same name/s, you can co-mingle the points from all owned weeks - the joint member has the same access as you to make/change/cancel reservations in your account.



Does it work for II exchanges using EEE points?


----------



## bdh (Aug 15, 2017)

DAman said:


> Does it work for II exchanges using EEE points?



Nope, just for HRC.


----------



## dagger1 (Aug 15, 2017)

I will be calling tomorrow and will ask.  Hyatt emailed me the "Hyatt Reservation Affidavit".  I just want to know if I can use 1 form per child (over 18) and list all my weeks on one form saving almost $400.


----------



## bdh (Aug 15, 2017)

dagger1 said:


> View attachment 4491 I will be calling tomorrow and will ask.  Hyatt emailed me the "Hyatt Reservation Affidavit".  I just want to know if I can use 1 form per child (over 18) and list all my weeks on one form saving almost $400.



If all your HRC units are recorded in the same name/s, you can co-mingle the points from all owned weeks - so it doesn't matter what week you listed on the affidavit, the joint member has full access to the account and to any/all weeks in the account listed on the affidavit.


----------



## bdh (Aug 15, 2017)

FWIW:  You email the affidavit to Hyatt tonight, the joint member will be added to your account tomorrow.


----------



## dagger1 (Aug 15, 2017)

So I should fill in our member number, then all four weeks we own at each resort on each of four affidavits (we have four kids in their 30's), and only have to pay $32 per child and they will have access to all four weeks?


----------



## dagger1 (Aug 15, 2017)

I think I will try listing all four weeks (all of which are under our one member number) and see what happens....


----------



## bdh (Aug 15, 2017)

dagger1 said:


> I think I will try listing all four weeks (all of which are under our one member number) and see what happens....



With all your weeks in one HRC account, no need to list all four weeks.

But you will have to fill out a separate affidavit for each child.


----------



## Tucsonadventurer (Aug 15, 2017)

Yes. We own 2 weeks and could list both weeks we own on 1 form.


----------



## dagger1 (Aug 15, 2017)

I actually just called, they confirmed that one form (per child over 18) would cover all of our weeks.  They did say to mail the form in because they want the "original" with actual signatures (not emailed copies).  They did not have an email address to give me (there wasn't one on the form either) so I will just mail four forms in tomorrow.  Thanks for the help and advice!!


----------



## bdh (Aug 15, 2017)

dagger1 said:


> I actually just called, they confirmed that one form (per child over 18) would cover all of our weeks.  They did say to mail the form in because they want the "original" with actual signatures (not emailed copies).  They did not have an email address to give me (there wasn't one on the form either) so I will just mail four forms in tomorrow.  Thanks for the help and advice!!



While they may like "originals", they also accept scanned PDF sent via email.


----------



## dagger1 (Aug 15, 2017)

bdh said:


> While they may like "originals", they also accept scanned PDF sent via email.


Thanks for the email address, will send off tomorrow!!


----------



## dagger1 (Aug 22, 2017)

bdh said:


> While they may like "originals", they also accept scanned PDF sent via email.


You were right, bdh, worked like a charm!  Emailed in four Residence Affidavits (one per child) and Hyatt processed overnight.  Thanks!


----------

